# Time to flee South Africa



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If you white, time to go before your murdered, raped or mass extermination’s. This country will go down the same shit hole as Rhodesia, now Zimbabwe has. Rhodesia was the bread basket of Africa and Zimbabwe can not feed itself. Lots of diamonds and gold in SA but many material resources are untapped in Africa due to war and politics as well as some strikingly backwards approaches to things. Even if your black you may want to think about getting out.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Greedy white people have a choice, money or life. Not to hard to choose for me, but then there is nothing in south africa for me anyhow. It's bad enough living in America much less a backwards country.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

ekim said:


> Greedy white people have a choice, money or life. Not to hard to choose for me, but then there is nothing in south africa for me anyhow. It's bad enough living in America much less a backwards country.


My understanding is that it's the so-called greedy white South Africans that irrigated the land and built those Farms.

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Annie said:


> My understanding is that it's the so-called greedy white South Africans that irrigated the land and built those Farms.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


And fed the people. The people confiscating the farms are doing for the fact that they can and will be able to say they own the farm. Working the land is a whole different story. I doubt they know how. Just like Zimbabwe.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sure was special of our former Presidents to welcome Nelson Mandela and his commie pals to take over that poor country at the time they were doing the evil deed. Those that can flee to America best get to Texas.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Nelson Mandela was made out by the liberals of the world to be some kind of human rights hero.
BigWheel is absolutely correct - Mandela was a communist thug. A murderous thug, with blood on his own hands and the hands of others that he ordered to carry out his reign of terror.
His wife, Winnie was an evil sadistic witch as well.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

thought you were posting about the lastest security bash in South Africa >>>> confiscating guns from 300,000 owners ....

https://whiskeytangotexas.com/2018/08/19/communist-south-africa-orders-confiscation-of-300k-guns/


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I though scientist say that man started africa and progressed from there. They must have left all the dumb ones behind, or so it seems. White men were just exploiting the dumb africans so I don't care what happens to those whites. I'm just waiting for the time in this country when those in charge in America suffer the same fate, namely lawyers, judges and politicians, the true criminals/scum of the earth!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

ekim said:


> I though scientist say that man started africa and progressed from there. They must have left all the dumb ones behind, or so it seems. White men were just exploiting the dumb africans so I don't care what happens to those whites. I'm just waiting for the time in this country when those in charge in America suffer the same fate, namely lawyers, judges and politicians, the true criminals/scum of the earth!


Just to let you know, I don't give a damn whether you are black or white. Jesus Christ is for all people. So let's not make this about race.

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Annie said:


> Just to let you know, I don't give a damn whether you are black or white. Jesus Christ is for all people. So let's not make this about race.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


The op is about black and white, but why are you bring religion into it? Would that be the white or black Jesus Christ?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Annie said:


> Just to let you know, I don't give a damn whether you are black or white. Jesus Christ is for all people. So let's not make this about race.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


this posting concerns the racial abuse of whites in South Africa >>>>> think you need to take a trip and spread your word to the abusers ....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> this posting concerns the racial abuse of whites in South Africa >>>>> think you need to take a trip and spread your word to the abusers ....


No, it's about who actually owns the land.

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Nelson Mandela was made out by the liberals of the world to be some kind of human rights hero.
> BigWheel is absolutely correct - Mandela was a communist thug. A murderous thug, with blood on his own hands and the hands of others that he ordered to carry out his reign of terror.
> His wife, Winnie was an evil sadistic witch as well.


Google "necklessing".That was one of Winnie Mandela's favorites.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sure if you want to make it about that, about race. But that's rather base. You want to pull the race card . But I tend to think it's more about what's fair and what the precepts of my religious convictions, about what my faith dictates in terms of Justice.


ekim said:


> The op is about black and white, but why are you bring religion into it? Would that be the white or black Jesus Christ?


Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

double post...


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Annie said:


> No, it's about who actually owns the land.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


Would that be those who actually owed it or those that stole it from the original owners in the name of progress/education and are killing to keep it because of the money their making?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

My understanding and correct me if I'm wrong and prove it, but my understanding was that it was nothing but a dirt pit prior to the Europeans showing up. No one was living there because the land wasn't irrigated. Check out Lauren Southern on YouTube and see what you think. Tell me if it's wrong. Because I'd like to know.


ekim said:


> Would that be those who actually owed it or those that stole it from the original owners in the name of progress/education and are killing to keep it because of the money their making?


Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Annie said:


> My understanding and correct me if I'm wrong and prove it, but my understanding was that it was nothing but a dirt pit prior to the Europeans showing up. No one was living there because the land wasn't irrigated. Check out Lauren Southern on YouTube and see what you think. Tell me if it's wrong. Because I'd like to know.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


Can't prove it one way or another, don't really care. Just know how human nature is, the strong rule the weak. Guns over rule sticks and stones. So by your thinking no one has ever lived in the deserts of the middle east, south west America without iirrigation!


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

The Pharaohs were irrigating Africa and controlling the land 10,000 years ago. 

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

ekim said:


> Can't prove it one way or another, don't really care. Just know how human nature is, the strong rule the weak. Guns over rule sticks and stones. So by your thinking no one has ever lived in the deserts of the middle east, south west America without iirrigation!


Alright well if you won't check it out, there's not much that can be said about it. But who developed that land? And then who came along into that place that was as I understand it, deserted prior to its having been cultivated to suddenly claim it? Again, show me if I'm wrong. I would like to know that. But so far you haven't proven anything. I've tried to point you towards some resources upon which I've established my position. You won't look at it. So, I'm sort of finished with discussing this with you.

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> The Pharaohs were irrigating Africa and controlling the land 10,000 years ago.
> 
> Fangfarrier
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't prove it, I was never there, like wise I can't prove no one ever live in southern africa before irrigation was brought in.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

ekim said:


> Can't prove it, I was never there, like wise I can't prove no one ever live in southern africa before irrigation was brought in.


You weren't at my birth either, yet here I am, living proof it happened.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> You weren't at my birth either, yet here I am, living proof it happened.
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You believe everything you read on the internet???????:vs_bananasplit:


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

ekim said:


> You believe everything you read on the internet???????:vs_bananasplit:


Can you be a little clearer as to the subject of your obtuse comment. Do I believe everything I read on the internet- no, sir. I'm an academic- trained to think. I'm a scientist- trained to ask questions and work on proof. I'm happy to be corrected. I am overjoyed to be (re-)educated with facts (notice I didnt type truth?).
Please, educate me.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Can you be a little clearer as to the subject of your obtuse comment. Do I believe everything I read on the internet- no, sir. I'm an academic- trained to think. I'm a scientist- trained to ask questions and work on proof. I'm happy to be corrected. I am overjoyed to be (re-)educated with facts (notice I didnt type truth?).
> Please, educate me.
> 
> Fangfarrier
> ...


I was being sarcastic, you said you were "living proof" on the internet where all is not true that you are really a living being.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> You weren't at my birth either, yet here I am, living proof it happened.
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good point. Sorta like the old adage..Okies are living proof ****** had carnal relations with Buffalos?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

This is literally me having an intellectual duel with an unarmed man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Good point. Sorta like the old adage..Okies are living proof ****** had carnal relations with Buffalos?


Did they really?????


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Sorry bigwheel- I didn’t mean you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

ekim said:


> I was being sarcastic, you said you were "living proof" on the internet where all is not true that you are really a living being.


I don't think you understand sarcasm.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> This is literally me having an intellectual duel with an unarmed man.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right, we can't prove anything, (I'm being cynical) because, well because, truth is relative and so there is no one truth!


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Annie said:


> Right, we can't prove anything, (I'm being cynical) because, well because, truth is relative and so there is no one truth!


Proof does not always mean truth.

We can prove things. Truth is written by the winners.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

You and Annie so right, as your both to smart for me to deal with. You win,bye.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

ekim said:


> You and Annie so right, as your both to smart for me to deal with. You win,bye.


You and Annie [are] (so) right *; as *you're both *too smart for me to deal with, you win:bye*.

You are welcome my friend. Have a great life

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PEOPLE PEOPLE LISTEN UP AND LISTEN WELL!

ALL IS WELL IN AFRICA! THE COUNTRIES OF AFRICA ARE THE BEST RUN COUNTRIES IN THE WORLD! RICHES AND WEALTH CAN BE HAD FOR ANYONE WILLING TO LEAVE THE USA AND IMMIGRATE/VENTURE TO ANY AFRICAN NATION! THIS IS TRUE. 

ALL DEMOCRATS, SOCIALISTS, BLM AND ANTIFA TYPES ARE WELCOME AND WILL BE TREATED AS KINGS/QUEENS OF AFRICA! DO NOT WAIT, GET YOUR TICKETS NOW AND COME TO THE MOST BEAUTIFUL MOST RICH MOST WELL RUN CONTINENT OF COUNTRIES IN THE WORLD! DO NOT BELIEVE THE FALSE LIES ABOUT AFRICA! COME ONE AND COME ALL!

(This has been a public service announcement by SLIPPY TOURS Inc! :vs_laugh


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Bet the Republicans ran similar ads after the civil war trying to lure all the freed slaves to a fun life in Liberia. Supposedly a bunch of them went and turned themselves into multi millionaire movers and shakers of the continent. Honest Abe's plan was to make the plan compulsory..but a pesky old racist Democrat shot him..and the good plan wound up optional. 
Who founded Liberia?


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

ekim said:


> Greedy white people have a choice, money or life. Not to hard to choose for me, but then there is nothing in south africa for me anyhow. It's bad enough living in America much less a backwards country.


If living here is so bad, Mike, I suggest moving out of the country and giving it a try elsewhere. Take action, make it happen, improve your life!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Where is a Sam Childers when ya need one. South Africa is being over run by thugs in politics. Dont think it wont happen/cant here.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Annie said:


> Right, we can't prove anything, (I'm being cynical) because, well because, truth is relative and so there is no one truth![/QUOTE
> 
> Heard of the "truth is relative" theory a few times back in school. Always wondered who come up with it. Looks like some smart Greeks thought it up. Fairly interesting read on it at this link. Read through it enough to see the theory cant be right..since that would mean there would be at least one immutable truth that could not be wrong...which defeats the premise. Glad you were just being cynical about that. lol.
> https://reasonandmeaning.com/2016/11/23/is-truth-relative/


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

MikeTango said:


> If living here is so bad, Mike, I suggest moving out of the country and giving it a try elsewhere. Take action, make it happen, improve your life!


I moved to the internet and found all of you smart people. I had no idea so many liberals met on one forum. Looks like I'll have to hide in the margins so I'm not confused as one of you. I have improve my life, I get to laugh much more taking in all the wisdom I get here.


----------

